# sand or gravel?



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

whats better, sand or gravel for plants to grow in?i have plants in my gravel tank, and they are doing well, but the planst in my sand tank are also growing great. whats your experiences?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

my dad used to have a 29 gal with sand, he only had one plant in it, the rest were some rock designs and caves. I have plants in gravel. I honestly dont think sand is better than gravel, nor is gravel better than sand.


----------

